# Naming Issues



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well i was so set on the name Kitty, but after using it for several hours i'm not so sure that it feels right for the little sweetie.   Any name suggestions would be welcomed, i want it to sound sweet because that is what this girls personality is like. 









What would you name her?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

How about Candy? That's not so far from Kitty for her to get confused. She really is a pretty little girl.


----------



## Debbied1026 (Nov 15, 2007)

Bea said:


> Well i was so set on the name Kitty, but after using it for several hours i'm not so sure that it feels right for the little sweetie.   Any name suggestions would be welcomed, i want it to sound sweet because that is what this girls personality is like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nani 

means "beautiful" in hawaiian, pronounced "na-nee"

or you could think about 

Jolie 

which means "pretty" in french


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Having second thoughts Bea I am with Plukie Candy is sweet...lol no pun intended  I am so bad at picking names I have such a hard time at it, I never think they sound right, I am sure the right name will come to you as you look at her, when I look at her I see like butter, popcorn, sunny yeah I know not very good....LOL  I keep staring at the pic hoping a good one will come but it never does, thats why I rarely name them


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I put my names on talk budgies


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm...She looks like a Luna to me- but that doesn't end in the "e" sound...Luna means moon in Romanian..that's what I was going to name Ziggy is he was a girl...or how about something tropical like Tahiti...I think you had a budgie named Tweety so that's out....ummm...thinking...I really like LUNA...some other ones would be Honey...
Here is a link http://www.birdbytes.com/names.html


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I like the name Mello


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I also really really like the name Candy....lol I almost called Ella that...hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for suggestions everyone!!  I'm not sure Candy suits her. Candy is the name of the first pony i took lessons on, and as much as i loved her she was such a grouch, LOL!!!  Nothing seems to feel right, at the moment i'm just referring to her as Sweetie but i would like to end up with a slightly more original name than that!


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm thinking 'L' names. I like Luna... and Lily... maybe Leila (or Layla)... Mia.. (not L, but yeah.)

I changed Sawyer's name the day after I brought him home. I was calling him Nielas for the first day. Then it didn't seem to fit. Sometimes I'm not sure "Sawyer" fits either.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I like Layla, that was on my list of possibilities before i got her. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah she looks like a "honey" to me, or lemon or sweety. Shes so cute! I wish I could have her.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've just had two suggestions from a friend of Gracie or Chloe. I think Gracie would be a cute name for her, it feels good to say too. She's on my shoulder preening and begging for scritches at the moment. Keep the suggestions coming if you have more.  I've still not made up my mind completely.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I love the name Gracie, thats one of the names we had picked as well, if Georgie was a male and then we got a female Ian wanted to name them Georgie and Gracie but Georgie was a female so there went that couple  she doesn't look like a Chloe to me although it is a cute name just doesn't suit her.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think i might go with Gracie, i've been calling her that for the last 10 mins and it certainly comes out a lot more naturally than Kitty.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She looks more like a Gracie then a Kitty


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Luna!!!!!!!!! or Gracie..lol...I think I want to save the name Luna...for...well..hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't get the name Luna to come out naturally. Oh well, you'll have to save it up for when you get another tiel Aly.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I can't get the name Luna to come out naturally. Oh well, you'll have to save it up for when you get another tiel Aly.


Or for Baby and Ziggy's babies...but that's another story. Gracie is sweet. PS_ like your siggie-you can tell who the boy is in that picture!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I love Gracie!!!!!!!!! Its so cute and sweet...keep it keep it!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Gracie is a beautiful name for a beautiful tiel...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, sounds good to me. Bailee, Cookie & Gracie.......fits nicely.


----------

